# Clown Loach



## blakel (Mar 5, 2015)

Will large clown loaches live peacefully with smaller clown loaches. I have two large clown loaches (3-5'') and I am noticing that one is "bullying" the other. I've read that by increasing the population may ease the tension, however I can only find smaller ones at my local stores.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Mine have always accepted others new to the group.
I have 11 in my 180,and sometimes my two largest get it on.
But they don't harass any of the smaller.
Most of mine are 10+ years and I haven't added any in years,but it never was a problem.
One of my all time favorites next to denison barbs.


----------



## Waterworlds (Apr 12, 2015)

Yes, I belive they will. They do best in large groups. They have a very long lifespan of around 20 years. You will need at least a 75 gallon or larger. We have ours in 110 gallon with other peaceful fish. 

Make sure you have places that each can hide. Sometimes ours hide together and other times separately.


----------

